# Avery GHG Spec Mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Would like to keep this one myself! Oh crap, he already paid for it! Here you go Macster!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

awsome mount rick :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

That is nice!!!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

WOw, didn't know you were still getting this one done Mac; good decision. Lookin' good as always Rick! (Not you the bird! :lol: ) Glad I could get the whole argument on video for you two. :lol: Great story behind it (R rated).

U should really find a way to get that up on the pile Mac. :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, Im jealous of the bird and the mount.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Sweet bird! Like the look of the mount!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That thing is awsome! Nice job on the kill to the mount!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

SWEET!! Thanks again Rick! me and TripB are gonna feel like its christmas when we get to hang all of our mounts u did for us in our apartment!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

bandman said:


> U should really find a way to get that up on the pile Mac. :wink:


Trust me ive tried, can't figure out exactly how to do it yet....its pretty good though after i messed with it.....opening credits are of you fumbling with your gun to shoot a loner at 10 yds


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

awsome bird. that is a sweet mount


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Jealous!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

thats just plain cool!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats an awsome mount, im in envy! Good work Rick and congrats!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

nice work for sure! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey, thanks for the kind words...Just wanted to show Mac some detail, here's an up close shot of the head. I've got about 5 more of these to do for guys on the forum. Fun birds to work on.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

looks great! TripB said he's like to see it up close in person somtime in the near future...haha...he's anxious

Thanks again for your amazing work on our birds Rick, you've been getting many many referrals from us, you da man!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Great work again Rick! Looks awesome!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Rock'n Rick -

Love the detail - makes for a great mount. Macster is going to enjoy looking at that bird for a very long time.

Rick - I'll give you a call next week.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice!! that makes me angry at myself for not keeping a speck to mount from canada this year  Exact posture I would've got a speck mounted..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very Very nice!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

wow, amazing! i can tell your a experienced taxidermist, no one else will put back-preasure on the wings. truely awesome.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> opening credits are of you fumbling with your gun to shoot a loner at 10 yds


Ahh yes my sling getting caught up in something :x I could watch them pellets coming out of the PM and connecting in slow motion over and over again. Good stuff!
:beer:


----------

